# [Heisec] 29C3: Hackerkonferenz übersiedelt nach Hamburg



## Newsfeed (4 August 2012)

Das Jahrestreffen des Chaos Computer Clubs (CCC) soll Ende des Jahres nicht mehr an der Spree, sondern an der Elbe stattfinden. Die Hackervereinigung begründet den Umzug damit, in Berlin keinen akzeptablen Veranstaltungsort gefunden zu haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

